
Twitter to Add Photo Filters to Compete With Instagram - apievangelist
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/11/02/twitter-will-introduce-photo-filters-to-compete-with-instagram/?smid=tw-nytimes
======
experiment0
Almost all the photo filters that I've come across in apps other than
instagram, have sucked! For example the filters in Path really look a lot less
impressive. I'm not sure what it is, but I presume its just the detail that
instagram put into each filter.

Saying that I'm sick to death of all these filtered photos now, its now a nice
change if I see a normal, unfiltered photo being posted on facebook.

